
Ask HN: Where to look for a quickfire £ 35-40k investment? - judlaw
This question is predominantly for the UK.<p>Anybody with pointers on where to look for a quickfire £ 35-40k? We recently won an 220k InnovateUK  Grant which is funded at 80%, and are yet to find the other 20%. The starting date is relatively soon i.e. in a month. Since we&#x27;re quite new to the UK ecosystem, we&#x27;d sincerely appreciate any pointers :)
======
jbms
Scotland: [https://archangelsonline.com/](https://archangelsonline.com/)

UK: Give Beauhurst a call:
[https://www.beauhurst.com/](https://www.beauhurst.com/)

Another source might be to talk to people at accelerators/incubators.
Scotland: [https://www.thisiscodebase.com/](https://www.thisiscodebase.com/)

~~~
jbms
This link let's you dive into many many sources of finance, some of which may
be suitable: [https://www.mygov.scot/funding-advice-
search/](https://www.mygov.scot/funding-advice-search/)

~~~
judlaw
Fantastic, thank you so much for this!!

~~~
tixocloud
I can put you in touch with folks at ArchAngels, Codebase, as well as various
UK-based VCs if you have more details on your company? Ascension Ventures
along with several others hold regular rapid fire sessions for pre-seed funds
so can also put you in touch with them.

~~~
judlaw
Hi sorry for the late reply, I would very much appreciate that if possible! My
id is ankuj@helplicit.com Thanks very much!

------
notahacker
I'd also check with InnovateUK what they accept as 'in kind' funding
contributions of resources/time, particularly if you already have an third
party potential future client lined up to test the product/project

~~~
judlaw
Great thats good to know, very kind of you thanks!

